# Anyone have problems with marcum cameras?



## Newb (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought a marcum vs380 camera online from glens army navy. I got it and the screen half works and the other half is blacked out. I called glens they said to rma it through marcum because they didn't have another. And Marcum only has a web form to fill out and 2 days later I have yet to get a response. Anyone else have any issues dealing with them? Honestly i'm considering sending it back to glens for a refund and buying a different camera from somebody else.


----------



## cweeks (Dec 22, 2010)

Newb
I currently own ad LX-5 a VS-580 camera and just purchased a new VS825SD camera. I did have to send the VX-580 back as the screen went completetly black because I hooked up a battery backwords. I called them sent it back and they had it back to me in less than a week at no cost to me even though it was my fault. Here is their contact info. I would call rather than e-mail as I like to talk to a real person when dealing with isues. Hope this helps.

MarCum Technologies is dedicated to providing the best possible experience for our customers. Within the customer
support center you will find product manuals, answers to frequently asked questions, parts and service requests and
general product information.


Please take a moment to browse through the video resource library and FAQ sections of the site. If at any time you cannot
find what you need please use the contact us tab below, or call us at 888-778-1208. Our customer service agents will help you get what you need in a timely manner. All e-mail correspondence will be answered within 48 hours Monday-Friday.

We strive to make your outdoors experiences the best we can.
Please let us know how we can help.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Marcum has real good customer service when I've dealt with them (as a former seller of their products, that was quite a bit). I always called them and got a person on the line, not some machine. Maybe try a phone call like suggested above instead of an email.


----------



## Newb (Dec 12, 2009)

cweeks said:


> Newb
> I currently own ad LX-5 a VS-580 camera and just purchased a new VS825SD camera. I did have to send the VX-580 back as the screen went completetly black because I hooked up a battery backwords. I called them sent it back and they had it back to me in less than a week at no cost to me even though it was my fault. Here is their contact info. I would call rather than e-mail as I like to talk to a real person when dealing with isues. Hope this helps.
> 
> MarCum Technologies is dedicated to providing the best possible experience for our customers. Within the customer
> ...


 
Boy I feel stupid I didnt notice the phone # lol Thanks Guys


----------



## zop (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a vs 560 and when my battery gets low my screen acts up.


----------



## Newb (Dec 12, 2009)

zop said:


> I have a vs 560 and when my battery gets low my screen acts up.


 
The charger has a green light on it that is supposed to indicate that it is fully charged. And the little book says not to over charge it. The light is green. Does the screen shrink from top to bottom? Thats the problem i'm having.


----------

